# Hvlp



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I usually do my finishing by hand but thinking about investing in a HVLP.

Is there an entry level machine that performs well? I would be using it mainly on trim.

Any other advice when looking into HVLP? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

get lots of practice doing trim with an airless. Hvlp;s are slow and it is hard to get latex to shoot through them. By thinning down the paint you are compromising the properties of the paint. I hardly use my hvlp for anything except clear solvent based material.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a Titan airless. So I should use this instead of an HVLP? I thought it might me easier to clean up an HVLP and thought it might use less stain due to the fact you don't need 50' of hose filled with stain. 

What do I need to do to finish trim with my airless? Do I need any other parts? Should I buy another hose and gun to just use with stain and keep my current hose/gun for paint? 

I thought the HVLPs were mad just for staining and thought they would have more control and easier clean up and not waste alot of stain. Thanks.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

don't run stain through an ariless
Traditions was just sauing that hvlp sucks for latex.
hvlp works nice for stains, laquers, and other thin stuff
it's also good, but slow, for poly's, thinned oil based products, and other medium bodied liquids
it's slow, but boy does it turn out nice


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks World.. Does anyone have a recommendation on a decent entry level HVLP? I won't be using it alot but would like it to be there when I need it. Any tips on spraying trim with HVLPs? Thanks again.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i got the 4 stage turbine titan TS-50 with the accessory pack of different size needles and tips. i think it's ok... it's not the best, not the worse, i use it only a few times a year.
i picked this machine cause it's small but still decent.
do your own research... google hvlp and see all the company's that manufacture and all the different configs.
find out difference between turbine, conventional, air assisted, etc.
not to mention , what do you want to spend? i'd say stay under $1500
good luck


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not a home painter, as everyone here will point out, but a while ago I decided to take on my own wood finishing when it was just a small item like a cap on a box newel, or a mantel. Usually my painter just does all the stain work too. Anyway, anything that I could do in my shop I started to practice on. Already had a compressor so I got a DeVilbiss Finishline Kit. My experience with it is that it is a very decent gun for the price but it is an air hog. 14cfm is definitely the minimum for this thing. I've tried twice to run oil paint through it. 

Once was for a neighbor who wanted a smooth semi-gloss finish on a steel door. That one actually came out pretty good but they didn't prep it before bringing it to me. The dents that didn't show up when the thing was flat white were then glaringly obvious when it was gloss black. But the paint was nice and they didn't care much about the dents I guess.

The second time I had some KilZ Primer sitting around and tried to shoot that. HORRIBLE. It was like trying to shoot peanut butter through it even with my biggest tip.

Anyway, I'm rambling but in a nutshell. It sprays dye stain really well with minimal overspray considering the amount of air it uses. Many people will say that an IWATA gun is better, but I'm not painting cars with it. 

If portability is a concern, then you'll need a turbine setup. Can't image you'll be able to tote a 15cfm 220v compressor like mine around to spray trim.:laughing:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention... if using a turbine system, which will probably be the case, you should realize that the turbine motor heats the air. That is nice because you don't get the condensation issues that a conventional compressor has, but it will also cause your medium to dry prematurely. This can be an issue if you're spraying a large area with multiple overlapping passes like a door. Just something to think about.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Cache. I would be getting a turbine unit, I do have a compressor that would supply it at the shop but I want something I can take to the job sites.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

You should also realize that turbine systems are known to wear out faster. Replacement motors are usually about $150-200. I've known guys to burn through a motor in about 6 months. Usually you'll at least se 2 years of good use from it, and probably more if you take good care of it.

Of course, if you try to use a little 1.5hp compressor to run a HVLP gun it will probably wear out too. Not that I've done that before.:whistling What does that phrase "duty cycle" mean again?!?


----------

